# Bought a Launch Edition



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

I just bought a Launch Edition 2.0 Turbo in white. So far I am pretty happy with it. I didn't think I would like the DSG, but so far I like it. 

Right now the car is at Bluewater Performance and I will update with more pictures as it start to change.


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

Nice !! 
Can't wait to see the pics, what have you got planned?


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

Here it is with the coilovers on and the APR intake. 

Wheels are still in the process of being completed and tint goes on tonight.


----------



## ddemouchet (Sep 28, 2011)

Let me know what coils you used and keep posting pictures!


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Thank God. somebody finally slammed one haha. :beer: Please take some more pics once you tint the car. So far, so good. looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

ddemouchet said:


> Let me know what coils you used and keep posting pictures!


 They are ST coils. 



LindsayLowhan said:


> Thank God. somebody finally slammed one haha. :beer: Please take some more pics once you tint the car. So far, so good. looks great. :thumbup:


 Here you go.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

I was 95% on Beetle being my next car before this thread, 100% now. Looks effing awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

OTAMYWY said:


> I just bought a Launch Edition 2.0 Turbo in white. So far I am pretty happy with it. *I didn't think I would like the DSG, but so far I like it.*


 I really dig the DSG tranny but the consensus on its longevity doesn't look good. Does anyone think DSG would last 200,000+ miles?


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Car looks awesome tinted, def cant wait to pick mine up!!!!:beer::heart::thumbup:


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

All my New Beetles have been tinted- definitely looks cool!:thumbup:


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

This looks great ! 

Can't wait to get one...


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

*update*

1 more step completed. 19" X 8.5 VMR V701 powdered coated red. Thanks to VMR (Matt), for getting me the right offset for these wheels. The are exactly what and where I wanted them to sit and no spacers needed.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

Lowered :thumbup:
Tint :thumbup:
Wheels


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Since VW has seen fit to not offer the three gauge 'pod' on the center dash, you might want
to note that the only aftermarket tri-pod I could find that fits is offered by a company on the
internet (www.glowshift.com)
It's listed as a 52mm Universal Triple Dash 3 Gauge Mount Pod Holder and is listed at under
$15. The depth of that recessed center dash area, where the pod needs to sit, is only 4 1/2"
deep, with the front width measuring 11" and the furthest back width measuring 9 1/2". The
'pod' I found measures 9 1/2" inches in both front and back width, and the depth is 4 1/2" so
it should be a good fit.
They have a slew of 52mm gauges you can select from. I personally went for the oil temp and
the water temp gauges. I also decided to order a 52mm clock that color matches the 'blue' of
the two gauges. Found this on Ebay and it ships from Taiwan. 
If you like, I'm sure you can find digital LED gauges on Ebay as well.


----------



## ddemouchet (Sep 28, 2011)

OTAMYWY you are teasing those who are waiting for the other turbos. The more pictures you show I lone for my plat. grey to come in. Keep the pics rolling in its lovely that you are creating a porsche beetle. d


----------



## jessturbo (Oct 7, 2010)

i want a turbo beetle so bad!!!! but im going to take such a loss if i trade my jetta SEL in for one


----------

